# Altima -V6- 2006



## sullmate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just posted this in the wrong section, sorry I am nubie.
This Altima has 94K and is running great. The maintenence manual says to replace the spark plugs at 105K. My mechanic says is will cost 2.6 hrs labor @$90. per hour plus plugs. He says the 3 rear plugs are a bear to get to, & part of the manifold must be removed to get to the plugs.
Can a shade tree mechanic (me) do this job? Does it require any special tools?
I will pick up the repair manual first. Please advise,
Sullmate


----------

